# Best LED light



## slonghi (Jun 28, 2013)

Normally I build my own lighting systems but for new planted tank (125g) I am feeling very lazy and want to buy one. Who makes a good led system?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I am looking into the Current USA LED plus, for my 40 breeder. Since its lower to the ground the spread should be well enough for the plants I keep, I hope. They do have a lighting system setup for plants but its a bit pricey for me. 

I am sure others can give you some more brands as well.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would look at buildmyled.com and buy two 36" fixtures (assuming you have a standard sized 125g of 72" long). Getting a good spread of light front to back will be very important as most LED fixtures are fairly narrow.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Can't speak from personal experience.
Finnex FugeRay Planted+ - Finnex Canada


----------

